# Ffc upside down



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Is this a known issue with gtalk?
Edit: must not just be gtalk, its upside down when going to it from the camera too.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Its a known problem, i think with all gb kernels, except ziggys of course.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CM7 doesn't have this issue....

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> CM7 doesn't have this issue....
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Its only a problem with sensed based GB kernels. All AOSP is fine.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

sonami said:


> Its a known problem, i think with all gb kernels, except ziggys of course.
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Is this kernel available anywhere, haven't found it extracted.

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Is this kernel available anywhere, haven't found it extracted.
> 
> "Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


No. This is not a publicly released kernel. It is however baked into all of chingys roms.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> No. This is not a publicly released kernel. It is however baked into all of chingys roms.


You can get his older kernels from ziggy471.com but his new one with the ffc fix is only in the gingeritis roms

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

I have this problem and im running CM7.


----------

